# JVK Reptiles & Racks



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought it might be appropriate to scribe a few lines after receipt of our rack produced by Jay at JVK Reptiles & Racks…Early days to provide feedback with a long term view at this stage, however, a few words on the short term…

I contacted Jay in the early part of November and discussed my specific requirements on a rather crackly phone line from overseas…Although I kind of wanted it as soon as possible my honest expectations we're to have the rack ready for pick up towards the back end of January - Jay stated even then that he'd do his level best to crank it out for the first week in December…"Really?" I thought…"We'll see!!"…

In the first week in December a couple of pallets arrived on the drive, I knew they were coming of course, Jay was in weekly touch providing rack build status updates…So my first point - from the outset, Jay was receptive to my specific requirements & communicative from the initial enquiry up to, including (and after) delivery…very refreshing indeed!!


2 Pallets on the drive and on if not a little ahead of schedule….a schedule remember, that I thought was a little optimistic!! Wrong!! Pallet packing was excellent, all component parts were protected thoroughly for the trip across the Irish sea and made it without a scratch!


So a case now of stripping the pallets and moving the rack into a cleared space in the reptile room, luckily for me Jack was on hand to provide for an extra set of hands…here he's building up the rack in our room…I was even instructed which pallet to strip first by Jay who was clucking like a mother hen looking after a chick!! lol! 


Rack framework assembled and in it's final resting position now and Jack slotting in the ceiling pieces….


Ceiling pieces in, tubs in, heating and thermostat all plugged in and fired up…


So there she is complete and positioned - this is the large JVK rack and overall frame dimensions come in at 140cm(L) 88cm(W) 203.6cm(H) this has provided 30 extra spaces in the room and has allowed me to move out one or two pieces of redundant housing.


So heating switched on and tested over a 24hr period followed by the introduction of a few of the animals - perfect…Each tubs dimensions approx 34"(L) x 17.5"(W) x 6"(H) (in the old scale)….This arrangement has afforded us a huge degree of flexibility…2014 will see us re-engaging with JVK for one or two other builds we'd like to complete…

In Summary

From the outset Jay at JVK was receptive, communicative and the consummate professional throughout - the quality of the product and attention to detail is evident as it is excellent - We received exactly that that we required…exactly!! All plus marks here with not a single grumble…Well done Jay, we know how hard you worked to make this happen in the timescale agreed…we'll be coming back in due course - Many thanks!

All best,

Tony & Jack Wilson (TJReptiles)

N.B. Admin/Mods…if this is not where a product review should be placed, please would you move to the appropriate location….Many thanks…


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing and great pictures.

I ordered a single row and 10 tub high large rack from Jay with some custom modifications also.

Expect to receive it within a month as i take delivery of my snakes on the 15th, so will post my thoughts when i do.

So far it has been a please doing business with JVK.

Frank


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

how do you guys get the racks delivered? I really like the look of these new racks,but as they don,t break down I suspect you need some sort of haulage company.
As we live in Scotland we need to transport a fair distance 

cheers Heather


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Heather,

We live in N.Ireland so had these delivered on a couple of pallets as you can see...these do break down to levels so dependent on the size of your rack there's always the option of fitting into a van or similar - Jay will give you the best steer here...


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

The more I see JVK racks the more I think that they are simply better than the competion. You get what you pay for. These are the best.:no1:


----------

